
Freelancers, partner up - doctororange
https://paydirtapp.com/blog/partner-up/
======
malandrew
If you are partnering up, you may want to take a look at doing work through a
site such as grouptalent.com. I've only just started with it by partnering up
with a development team outside of the country, but one of the nice things is
that it helps eliminate the source of the most tedious and least enjoyable
part of freelancing/consulting: getting clients.

~~~
doctororange
I guess that's another benefit: you can more readily take on larger jobs, and
that broadens your potential client base.

~~~
malandrew
Not only does it allow you to take on larger jobs, but I think the average
rate per hour can be higher. Dealing with larger jobs means that you are
dealing with larger clients that are more likely to be able to handle a higher
hourly rate.

TBH, greatly reducing the overhead of the process of acquiring clients is what
sells me on the idea. As a consultant/freelancer, you bill a high hourly rate
to make up for a lot of this overhead. A solid market for projects means more
profit.

